# what color looks best on a bay?



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Burgundy with grey trim are my mares colors. she also looks smashing in red and royal blue


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not very shouty, but I think a mid-to-dark blue looks really classy on a bay. Something like a french navy. Otherwise, have you thought about white? Either as contrast against another colour or in its own right - I saw a white beta bridle on a bay arab and I never thought it would have worked but it did...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IMO look for tack colors NOT being used, if you want to stand out. Personally, I agree that burgandy tack looks super on a bay, as well as navy blue, and black.
Consider all of the splashy paints in the show ring trying to stand out among all of the splashy paints. A _solid_ horse would sure catch the judge's eye, right?
Post some pictures for us when you decide. =D


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I always thought royal blue stood out beautifully against a bay coat.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing ... Heheh


----------



## millieshergold (Jun 14, 2012)

DoubleS said:


> There's so many bay horses my area showing in neon colors, and so am I. I want my pony to stand out, so what colors look best on a bay horse other than lime green, neon yellow or neon pink :lol:? What do you show your bay in?


hello , i have a bay thoroubred and he looks amazing in orange u should try it


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I love bright blue/turqouise on bays!


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

Red numna ( saddle cloth ) Black leather head coller ( halter )


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

But then our mare is a Dark Bay


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I like orange on my bay. I have a tiger-striped headstall and breastcollar that looks just fantastic on her!


----------

